# Inner Join ohne SQL Syntax



## bron84 (14. Aug 2015)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne Daten von zwei Tabellen in einer Tabelle anzeigen.

Jetzt bin ich der Meinung, dass ich dazu nicht die SQL Syntax schreiben muss, sondern dass Hibernate das irgendwie intern löst.

Die Daten sollen in einer Vaadin Table angezeigt werden, eine einzelne Tabelle kann ich da auch ganz einfach mit einer JPAContainerFactory anzeigen:
JPAContainer<Firma> firmaContainer = JPAContainerFactory.makeReadOnly(Firma.class, Config.PERSISTENCE_UNIT);
table.setContainerDataSource(container);

Wie kann ich einem solchen oder ähnlichen Container aber sagen, dass er die Daten zweier Tabellen nehmen soll, sprich diese SQL Anweisung:
Select FIRMA.*,  WERK.*
From  FIRMA Inner Join WERK On WERK.FIRMAID = FIRMA.ID

Oder geht das nur, dass ich einen SQLContainer oder so nehme wo ich das Statement direkt reinschreibe?

Im Anhang habe ich mal die beiden Entities.


----------



## Thallius (14. Aug 2015)

Was für einen Vorteil soll das haben es nicht im SQL direkt zu machen? Dann müssen ja erstmal alle Daten geladen werden um sie zu vergleichen und zu joinen. 

Ich würde immer versuchen alles auf DB ebene zu lösen. Die kann das am effektivsten und schnellsten.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## stg (14. Aug 2015)

In deinem konkreten Fall musst du doch einfach nur die Werke laden, bei denen die Forma nicht null ist, und schon hast du deinen Inner-Join?!


----------

